

Social Insights that Matter: What needs to be improved - kafechew
http://c.twitrum.com/social-insights-that-matter

======
kafechew
At the end of the day, sales matter. Sustainable sales is the result of the
loyal and love from your customers for your products and services. That’s why
I think insights is ultimately about: identifying what needs to be improved.

